

F1 student visa OPT extended from 12 months to 29 months - theoutlander
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/04/07/DHS-extends-time-foreign-students-can-stay-in-US_1.html

======
ashu
Wow. That's very powerful for F-1 students starting start-ups. The OPT is very
flexible, and you don't have to pay yourself a lot of money during that
timeframe unlike an H-1B. Precisely what you need to do when you start up
(assuming you've at least reasonable savings to sustain yourself.)

~~~
lyime
Can you work on a startup on your own during OPT? What do you do after, if you
can do the startup during OPT?

~~~
theoutlander
29 months is a long time to start something and launch. I think finding a
local co-founder would always be helpful!

